# Patty 5 years old today!!! Picture Heavy



## huberm41 (Aug 31, 2006)

Happy birthday Patty!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Beautiful girl, happy birthday!!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Happy birthday pretty girl! Flash love his air kong squeaker ball too! What is it about those things???


----------



## GabbyBond (Dec 1, 2006)

I think living with you suits her well, I remember when you first posted about getting her! She sure is happy, and she is beautiful!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Pretty girl


----------



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

First off







Patty! How you got lotsa new toys!

Now, she is one of the prettiest girls I have seen on here. I am partial to the b/t and she is just a stunning example of perfect coloring imo. I know the r/t are big but my preference is always going to be b/t. Amaxing girl!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Patty!

Love all the pictures and she sure looks like she loves her tennis ball!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday, Patty

that is one gorgeous girl you've go there


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

<span style="color: #663366"> </span> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PATTY!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #FF0000"> * <span style='font-size: 14pt'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PATTY! </span> * </span>


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

She's a star!


----------



## huberm41 (Aug 31, 2006)

thank you all for the kind comments


----------



## mmiller (Mar 13, 2001)

Well, I do agree she is one of the prettiest GSD's ever listed.....but then I am a bit of a proud grandma since she is one of MY rescues...Happy Birthday Patty!







From Grandma Melody

You have made me very proud Marty


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh I missed this thread! Happy belated Birthday, Patty!








Patty is a real angel!


----------

